# My Aro tank (feeding video added)



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is some recent pics. Feeding video will be up tomorrow. Jardini and Red tail giant gourami are for sale. ENJOY


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

those are amazing pictures!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the SR here the Maju SR you got a while ago? If so, I thought it showed more red in your old photos.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

gorgeous fish you got there.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow very beautiful fish, they look awesome.
How big is the tank itself? 600G I assume from your sig.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

stratos said:


> Is the SR here the Maju SR you got a while ago? If so, I thought it showed more red in your old photos.


Yes its the Maju, since I stop tanning it from the big tank the color drop and it is on shrimp not prawn so it is another factor as well. I only have a 4' shop light on for 6 hours a day so the red color and the gold sure drop.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> wow very beautiful fish, they look awesome.
> How big is the tank itself? 600G I assume from your sig.


Yes it is in 600G tank. My wife told me to cut back on fish keeping so I end up with 1 tank but keep all the fish .


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! You still selling that jardini?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

beauty rays honda!!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Nice! You still selling that jardini?


yeah, I am into ray now so its time to cut back some.



beN said:


> beauty rays honda!!


Thanks Ben. That is how big marble will turn out Ben. Oh and the small marble there is 10" so guess how big the other are? .


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i can only imagine hahah

i cant wait for my female to come !!!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank david. Any chance of a full tank shot?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Nice tank david. Any chance of a full tank shot?


ehehheh, that is a full tank shot, as I only have a 36" x 36" view window only.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Intersting tank setup. I've never seen something so big, with such a small viewing panal.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wanted to fix the youtube link for you:





So is the 1200 gallon the replacement for this tank? Looks like the Aros are getting most of the food (prawns?).


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

I suggest putting one female and male in a single tank to try breeding them


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

dsouthworth said:


> Intersting tank setup. I've never seen something so big, with such a small viewing panal.


That old tank is on budget and so I can't afford to go with big view, That view is 3'x3' for the purpose of checking on ray for pregnant not for actual viewing.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Just wanted to fix the youtube link for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ray do get their share if I throw it all in at once. Yeah it will be replace for the stock as the rays are getting bigger now.



fishdragon said:


> I suggest putting one female and male in a single tank to try breeding them


Not that easy with asian aro, beside you can't tell which one is female and which one is male with Asian aro either, you got to let them pair up themselves. But that is what my goal is to breed Asian aro as I already breed every fish that keep so far including ray.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Great mix, one of these days Ill have an aro comm. Must cost a lot to feed them.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kenta said:


> Great mix, one of these days Ill have an aro comm. Must cost a lot to feed them.


Great to see you back on kenta. It does cost a lot thats why i only keep fish worth the food and sell or get rid of one that is eating machince.


----------

